# Welche Schuhe für Flat-Pedale



## cpetit (19. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

suche ein paar günstige Schuhe für Flat-Pedale.

Für die längeren Touren würde ich weiter meine Klickkies nehmen.

Zum üben auf dem Rad ( versetzen, auf Hinterrad, Sprünge) oder wenn es mal in Technisch-Schwierigäs-Gebiet geht würde ich mir dann die Flat-Pedale montieren. Welche Schuhe benutzt ihr?

Möchte am Anfang nur ungern 100 Euro ausgeben.

Sollte ich gut mit den Flat-Pedale zurecht kommen würde ich auch gerne meine Touren damit machen.

Was ich so für Touren fahre sehr ihr ja am besten an meine Fotos.

Danke.


----------



## berkel (19. März 2008)

Hallo cpetit,

guten Grip haben Skateschuhe (Turnschuhe gehen auch, aber nicht so gut). Durch die weiche und biegsame Sohle hat man auch ein sehr gutes Gefühl zum Pedal (gut zum Üben). Die biegsame Sohle hat für längere Touren aber den Nachteil, dass die Fußmuskulatur stark beansprucht wird und verkrampft (ich habe z.B. Schuhgröße 47 und da ist die Sohle viel zu weich).
Ich hab daher auf den "five ten Impact" gewechselt. Super griffiges Gummi und ausreichend steife Sohle. Das Gefühl zum Pedal ist auch noch ok, aber nicht so gut wie bei Skateschuhen. Kostet halt ca.100 EUR.
Bei Trekking- oder Wanderschuhen ist mir die Sohle zu dick und das Profil zu grob. Da fehlt mir das Gefühl zum Pedal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (19. März 2008)

Bei Chainreactioncycles bekommt man den SH-MP56L fÃ¼r 65 â¬ incl. Versand.

Ich bin mit den Dingern sehr zufrieden.


----------



## basti242 (19. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207395


----------



## kroiterfee (20. März 2008)

oder schuhe von sixsixone...


----------



## cpetit (20. März 2008)

Stehe jetzt vor der Wahl zwischen Five Ten IMPACT und Schuhe von Shimano SH-MP 66L. 

Kann mir jemand was zu den größen sagen,
fallen sie kleiner oder größer aus?

Bei Five Ten stellt sich mir noch die frage ob ich sie mir in LOW oder HIGH
nehmen soll.


----------



## berkel (20. März 2008)

Die Five Ten fallen normal groß aus (wie normale Schuhe). Ich habe die Impact 2 low in Größe US12,5/UK11,5/EU46,5/CM30,5. Die Einlegesohle ist 30,5cm lang.


----------



## Magicforce (20. März 2008)

> Kann mir jemand was zu den größen sagen,fallen sie kleiner oder größer aus?


@brumbrum
Du hattest doch auf Deiner Seite eine Größentabelle der five ten...vielleicht kannst Du die ja mal posten...


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> Stehe jetzt vor der Wahl zwischen Five Ten IMPACT und Schuhe von Shimano SH-MP 66L.
> 
> Kann mir jemand was zu den größen sagen,
> fallen sie kleiner oder größer aus?
> ...




Sag dann mal an, wo du die am billigsten gefunden hast -das Angebot bei crc ist ja nicht mehr. 
Nimm die hohen, wenn du empfindliche Knöchel hast und die zum bergabfahren nach C. mitnehmen willst.
grüsse


----------



## Scholle TBC (31. März 2008)

Five Ten impact low gibs momentan bei chainreactioncycles für 75 EUR. Günstiger hab ich sie nicht gefunden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2008)

Die Shimanos fallen eher klein aus. Ich brauche sie ca. 1-2 Nummern größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris82 (1. April 2008)

Hi,
hab gerade die Five.ten high von crc geliefert gekommen hat auch nur 3 Arbeitstage gedauert (Fr. bestellt Die. gekommen).

Passen sehr gut, was mich aber interessiert ist die Sommertauglichkeit. find den schuh ganz schön stark gepolstert.
WER IS DEN SCHON MIT DEM EIN ALPENCROSS GEFAHREN ODER HAT EINE 2000 hm TOUR HINTER SICH. Nicht Bikepark. 

Thanxs

Chris


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. April 2008)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab gerade die Five.ten high von crc geliefert gekommen hat auch nur 3 Arbeitstage gedauert (Fr. bestellt Die. gekommen).
> 
> Passen sehr gut, was mich aber interessiert ist die Sommertauglichkeit. find den schuh ganz schön stark gepolstert.
> ...



das interessiert mich auch sehr stark. Wobei die Wahrnehmung bzw. Definition der Sommertauglichkeit wird bej jedem sehr unterschiedlich sein. (Selbst von der Außentemperatur her)


----------



## rofl0r (3. April 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Shimanos fallen eher klein aus. Ich brauche sie ca. 1-2 Nummern größer.



Genau so. 
Ich schmeisse mal noch Airwalk in die Runde. Fuer die Jungen leute hier: das waren die kultigen Skate/BMX-Race und Freestyle Schuhe der spaeten 80er -> http://www.sevenply.de/airwalk:.:2.html
Hab ich selbst noch welche rumstehen aus meiner wilden Zeit.


----------



## Khakiflame (3. April 2008)

also ich fahre die Airwalk Vic´s für FR/DH, sind genial -> relativ weich knöchelhoch und das beste ist die lasche, keine schnürsenkel im weg.

und das wichtigste mit den richtigen pedalen "kleben" sie einfach darauf  

gruss


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. April 2008)

... just "VANS"!!!

... solange die Tour nicht über 3 h geht superbequem und feinfühlige Sohle!

... nicht umsonst fahren die u.a. auch Skater!


----------



## Nerve77 (3. April 2008)

Auch eine Möglickeit die sich anbieten würde. Wenn dir Schnürrbänder egal sind dann schau dich mal bei Pointer um. 

Grüße Nerve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (3. April 2008)

Nerve77 schrieb:


> Auch eine Möglickeit die sich anbieten würde. Wenn dir Schnürrbänder egal sind dann schau dich mal bei Pointer um.
> 
> Grüße Nerve



schau mal 3 posts oben drüber


----------



## Nerve77 (3. April 2008)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> also ich fahre die Airwalk Vic´s für FR/DH, sind genial -> relativ weich knöchelhoch und das beste ist die lasche, keine schnürsenkel im weg.
> 
> und das wichtigste mit den richtigen pedalen "kleben" sie einfach darauf
> 
> gruss



Von Airwalk kenn ich die aber nicht


----------



## Khakiflame (3. April 2008)

die gibt es "NUR" von Airwalk


----------



## bikeburnz (3. April 2008)

only Five Ten.. sind die besten schuhe die ich bisher getragen habe.


----------



## cpetit (4. April 2008)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> only Five Ten.. sind die besten schuhe die ich bisher getragen habe.



Weist du wo es bei uns im Saarland welche gibt?


----------



## klmp77 (4. April 2008)

übrigens, wenn die shimanos noch im rennen sind, dann nicht die 66er, die sind nämlich für spd.


----------



## T8Force (4. April 2008)

Ja und? Man kann beides damit fahren...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. April 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> Weist du wo es bei uns im Saarland welche gibt?



Ich suche auch welche!! Ich glaub im Saarland werden wir da nicht fündig


----------



## T8Force (5. April 2008)

Das Internet mit seinen tollen Internetshops und den gesetzlich verpflichteten Rücknahmegarantien, ist dein Freund!


----------



## 888_rc2x (9. April 2008)

also ich  fahre mit vans die sin net teuer und man hat super guten halt auf den pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 888_rc2x (9. April 2008)

ich fahr mit vans die sin net so teuer und man hat en guten halt auf den pedalen


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2008)

888_rc2x schrieb:


> s die sin net so teuer



Das halte ich fÃ¼r ein GerÃ¼cht. 50-80â¬ fÃ¼r Schuhe die hÃ¶chstens ne halbe Saison halten? Ne! 
Von der Optik ganz zu schweigen (pers. Meinung)


----------



## biketunE (9. April 2008)

Ich fahre die Fox Concept Stewart. Ich find sie super... Habe noch ein paar übrig: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=104428&sort=1&cat=15&page=1


----------



## 888_rc2x (9. April 2008)

ich hab fÃ¼r meine vans 45â¬ bezahlt und die heben immer nboch sind halt ziemlich verrazt aber was solls und mir gefÃ¤llt die optik


----------



## cpetit (28. Mai 2008)

Hab mich jetzt für die Shimano SH-MP90 






und Pedale von Shimano PD-MX30





habe jetzt etwa 250 km hinter mir mit der Kombination. Schuhe füllen sich gut beim tragen und pedalieren an. Griffigkeit ist auch in Ordnung werde aber demnächst mal die lange Pins reinschrauben.

Der Preis war auch in Ordnung. Zusammen etwa 100 Euro


----------



## SteffiTycoon (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach genau dieser Shimano-Kombi - wo hast Du die denn so günstig gekauft?

Viele Grüße
Steffi - noch neu und wackelig auf den MTB-Beinen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (24. Juni 2008)

Also ich fahr mit meinen ès sind ebenfalls skaterschuhe ziemlich robust aber gute Sohle bieten super halt....suche im moment ebenfalls noch vernünftige DH-Pedale, sollten ebenfalls robust und nicht zu teuer sein.


Gruß, Phil


----------



## goon (24. Juni 2008)

Nike Air Force one, Basketball Schuh flaches Modell, auf DMR V8

Ich kann mich leider nicht Clicks anfreunden, obwohl das "ziehen" noch was herbringt. 

Schonmal jemand mit nem MTB Schuh auf Flat gefahren? Manchen lassen sich ja beim Schuster das Loch für die Clicks zumachen,
nur da die so ne harte Sohle habe, befürchte ich das man auf der Pedale rum rutscht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2008)

Das geht mit den wenigsten Klickschuhen, außer einigen für DH, wie den Shimano DX die ich fahre, allerdings meist mit Time Clickpedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (24. Juni 2008)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach genau dieser Shimano-Kombi - wo hast Du die denn so günstig gekauft?
> 
> ...



Die Pedalen habe ich bei cycle-aix.de für 44,99
und die Schuhe bei chainreactioncycles.com für 69.45 EUR bekommen.


----------



## EugenP (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch die five ten impact 2 low gekauft. Geht einfach auf die Homepage von Five Ten und sucht nach einem Händler in Eurer Nähe.

Ich hab einen am Ort, der Kletterschuhe verkauft. Der hat mir 2 verschiedene Größen zum Anprobieren bestellt.


----------



## ND4SPD (25. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre im Park mit Flats mit Salomon Leichtwanderschuhen (schon älteres Modell, ähnlich diesen: http://www.salomonsports.com/de/#/footwear/footwear/hiking/elios-mid-gtx).

Vorteil: 
Leicht
Knöchel geschützt
Goretex (Wasserdicht, wenns nicht grad oben reinrinnt)
Breite & sehr griffige Sohle


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juni 2008)

ich fahr mit nike air whistler. grip wie die sau und fallen ansonsten beim normalen tragen auch nicht auf. haben ein luftfussbett unter dem ballen. das dämpft beim landen. 

um die 30 otten bei ebay.


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (25. Juni 2008)




----------



## RedDevil210 (15. Juli 2008)

@cpetit: Und bist du mit den Shimano Schuhen immer noch zufrieden und würdest du sie dir wieder kaufen? Ist dir schon was negatives an den Schuhe aufgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2008)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Passen sehr gut, was mich aber interessiert ist die Sommertauglichkeit. find den schuh ganz schön stark gepolstert.
> WER IS DEN SCHON MIT DEM EIN ALPENCROSS GEFAHREN ODER HAT EINE 2000 hm TOUR HINTER SICH. Nicht Bikepark.
> 
> Thanxs
> ...



2000 noch nicht ganz, aber 1500 Hm und um die 1000HM eigentlich regelmäßig! Ich habe aber noch das Modell von vor 2 jahren, kann sein, dass das etwas "düüner" baut 

Nochmal zum Threadersteller
Wenn Flat schuhe, dann kann ich 5/10 nur empfehlen. Ich bin bisher keinen besseren schuh gefahren!Super Grip! Haltbarkeit ist bestens (nach fast 2 jahren immer noch keine Einschnitte von den Pedalen) 
vielleicht hole ich mir für den Winter sogar noch die High Impact!


----------



## toddy (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

verkaufe gerade ein paar neue MP56 in Größe 47, habe bei Chainreactioncycles ein Paar in 46 und 47 bestellt, da es sie in Deutschland ja nicht gibt!
Die Schuhe machen einen super Eindruck und sind für 50 Euro zu haben!!!

lg toddy


----------

